# i have a boat.need fishing spots.



## day0082 (Jun 30, 2008)

bought a 2006 kenner , 115 merc saltwater o/b 18/5 long. have almost everthing. got a humminbird 495 fish finder. want to chart places to take my kids fishing... first boat i have owned. wont leave you out in long run, sure kids are not up to reguluar fishing. want to go from top to bottom.. help with the himming bird gps a plus.. right now days off are weednesday thursday friday..anyone interested in being a guide for free fishing send a pm.. not looking for your honeyholes.. just were to launch, buy bait, etc.. live in humble would be a plus... . :texasflag


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

day0082 said:


> bought a 2006 kenner , 115 merc saltwater o/b 18/5 long. have almost everthing. got a humminbird 495 fish finder. want to chart places to take my kids fishing... first boat i have owned. wont leave you out in long run, sure kids are not up to reguluar fishing. want to go from top to bottom.. help with the himming bird gps a plus.. right now days off are weednesday thursday friday..anyone interested in being a guide for free fishing send a pm.. not looking for your honeyholes.. just were to launch, buy bait, etc.. live in humble would be a plus... . :texasflag


...Any takers............?.......don't all rush at once now...


----------



## day0082 (Jun 30, 2008)

*never mind...*

sounds stupid.. please delete.. find my own way.. thanks anyway...


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

It would help if you could tell use where you plan to fish...and not get your shorts in a wad......open forums are no place for the easily bruised...


.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

day0082 said:


> sounds stupid.. please delete.. find my own way.. thanks anyway...


No need to delete bro there are really good people on here ,just take one step at a time.What do I need to know for taking my kids fishing?Answer ,take some dead shrimp to the kemah channel its deep and holds plenty of croaker drum sand trout and most anything.Have all safety gear ready for inspection good for you taking kids fishing.


----------



## capnD (Jul 11, 2011)

*fishing spots*

sent you PM


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I agree It would help us if you could tell use what area you plan to fish around. If you are around Galveston, Launch at Fat Boys Bait camp and fish the Galveston Causeway bridge. Great area for trout & redfish and a little of everything...Good Luck!!


----------



## lpminkaty (May 31, 2012)

call me @ 713-261-2056 Leroy


----------



## lpminkaty (May 31, 2012)

i had a boat and sold it i would b happy to show u where i fish if u r interested call me @ 713-261-2056 ps i have like 20+years fishing galveston


----------



## day0082 (Jun 30, 2008)

just to clairify, i want to fish from christmas bay to trinity and east bay.. like i said all over.. thanks to all who have responded positvely. i will contact you as soon as i can.. willing to launch out of san luis pass to as far noth trininty bay and east bay.. mainly want to fish for reds, trout, and some flounder.. thanks again..


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Go out and look for bait/birds/slicks. People always ask me where I fish? Well it's hard to tell people cause most of the time I fish active bait, birds or slicks. I have a few spots that I know hold a few reds and flounder, I go there when the fishing is bad just to hook something! I wouldn't take the kids out if you don't have live or dead shrimp, sure you might catch hard heads all day but they will love it!!! Good luck


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Launch at Thompsons, good ramp live bait and food. If you take a left and run a few miles you can go to the spillway, I've never been to the spillway and not caught fish! They might be rat reds but as long as the kids are catching it's all good! I've caught some nice fish there also


----------

